# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πτερόρροια

## cowboysxaris

Καλησπερα σας! Σήμερα το πρωί στην καθαριότητα του κλουβιου μου είδα την θυληκια να εχει αρκετά πεσμένα πουπουλα, εδώ και 10 μέρες έχω χωρίσει την ζευγαροστρα και έχω βάλει και τον νέο αρσενικό, τα κλουβιά και τα πουλιά ειναι ψεκασμενα με ένα αποπαρασιτηκο που μου δωσαν και βάζω μια φορά το μήνα. Επισεις τα έβαζαν 1 φορά την εβδομάδα την βιταμίνη που μου δωσαν, και αρκετές φορές μπροκολο λόγω ότι ετοιμαζομαι για να τα ζευγαρωσω, τη να ευθύνεται; Η ειναι οκ;

Ξέχασα να ξανά αναφέρω ότι η πολυβιταμινη ειναι η vitamix plus η οποίες αναφέρουν κάτι για το πτερομα αλλα αυτός μου ειναι βάλτο σε ολα τα πουλιά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα Κ έτσι Κ εκανα

----------


## Anestisko

Χαρη φιλε μου μη μου αγχωνεσαι.... ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης και συνηθιζετε.. τα αρσενικα μαδαν τα θυλικα για την κατασκευη της φωλιας.. η λυση ειναι να δωσεις νημα στο αρσενικο για να σταματησει.. βασικα φωλια εβαλες?
 μονο μην μου αγχωνεσε....

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ  βαλε νημα και μαζεψε τα πουπουλα της θηλυκιας .αν συνεχισουν να πεφτουν νεα και δεν την βλεπεις να τα εχει στο στομα της ή να τα πηγαινει καπου συγκεκριμενα ,τοτε ισως ειναι ανησυχιτικο και ειναι κατι αλλο 

την βλεπεις να ξυνει το λαιμο της ; βαλε και μια φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες της και του αρσενικου σε λευκο χαρτι για συγκριση .μην δινεις για 1-2 μερες παρα μονο σπορους

----------


## cowboysxaris

Βασικά μόνο η θυληκια μαδισε και αυτό έγινε μέσα σε αυτήν την εβδομάδα, επισεις ήθελα να περιμένω άλλες 2εβδομαδες και μετά να βάλω φωλιές κτλ για να ξεκινήσουν.. Και είδα και σήμερα απο ένα πολύ πολύ μικρό κενό που εντόπισαν να προσπαθούν να φιληθουν

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα να βαλεις φωλια .μονο νημα και να φυγει καθε παλιο πουπουλο πεσμενο .για να δουμε αν συνεχιζουν να πεφτουν νεα  και να απαλειψουμε σαν πιθανοτητα να τα αφαιρει για φωλια

----------


## cowboysxaris

Αν βάλω τώρα νήμα, χωρίς φωλιά κτλ, επιτα όταν βάλω φωλιά θα την κανει η θα τα παρατηση; Ανχωνομαι για τυχόν λαθος

----------


## jk21

οταν θα ειναι ετοιμη να κανει φωλια ,μολις θα δωσεις νημα ,ουτε που θα το σκεφτει ... βαλε να δουμε τι παιζει

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σήμερα που το άνοιξα πάλι για να βάλω νήμα όπως μου είπατε, είδα πάλι 3-4 πουπουλα και ένα να πεφτη την ωρα που πετούσε, πολύ λιγότερα απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον, και οι φωτο ειναι αυτές..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Τωρα τσιμπισε 4-5 νιματακια, τα πέταξε κάτω απλά, και κάθεται σαν νοχελικη, και ελαφρος φουσκομενη στο κλαδι ( μιλάμε πάντα για το θυληκο)

----------


## jk21

βαλε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερο και δινε για μερικες μερες .Αναλογα με την πορεια των κουτσουλιων ,θα σου πω για την συνεχεια 

αν το πουλι φαινεται πυρωμενο ,καλα ειναι  να τριψεις στην αυγοτροφη της αρκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη επειδή ετοιμαζα τα πουλακια για ζευγαρομα, και φοβόμουν μήπως δεν έτρωγαν πολύ σουπιοκοκαλο τα έχω βάλει απο το πρωί έτσι Κ αλλιος τρίμηνο σουπιοκοκαλο μέσα στην αυγοτροφη, και επισεις σήμερα το μενού είχε μήλο.. Το μηλοξυδο γιατί ειναι; Που βοηθάει; Μήπως τα παραφωρτοσω; 1 βιταμίνες σκευάσματα 1 μπροκολο 1 μήλο μέσα σε 10 μέρες...

----------


## jk21

Χαρη τα υγρα στις κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν .Δεδομενης της πτεροροιας του πουλιου χωρις να τσιμπιεται μονο του (ειδες πουπουλο να πεφτει ειπες .... )  φοβαμαι μυκητες ... το μηλοξυδο ειναι ηπια αντιμετωπιση τους  .την εχεις δινει να ξυνει το λαιμο της ; δεν μου ειπες  ...

----------


## cowboysxaris

Η αλήθεια ειναι πως το πρωί την είδα να κανει κάτι εκει κάτι απο το λεμο της αλλα το Θεωρίας λογικό γιατί γενικός τα καναρινια κάνουν σαν να (ξεψιριαζοντε) παντού, και δεν έδωσα σημασία, επισεις κάθε ένα μήνα ψεκαζω κλουβι και πουλι με ένα αντιπαρασιτικο και θεωρούσα ότι ειμουν οκ.. Αλλα αφού με λες έτσι να βάλω.. Ρε την τύχη μου μέσα ολα σε εμένα τωρα που είπα να ασχοληθώ και να τα ζευγαρωσω.. Δεν βλέπω να γίνεται εντός του μήνα.. :sad:

----------


## jk21

δεν εννοω την κινηση καλλωπισμου ,αλλα νευρικο ξυσιμο ,με το ραμφος αλλα κυριως με ξυσιμο του λαιμου στην πατηθρα .Δεν ειναι κατι δεδομενο απο αυτα που σου λεω .αν ηταν θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις φαρμακο αμεσα .Μυκητες εννοω εσωτερικους .Δεν εχει δραση αυτο που ψεκασες

----------


## cowboysxaris

Κάτι το έντονο δεν βλέπω Δημήτρη, να το βάλω καλού κακού; Ειναι προληπτικό η μόνο αν εχει;; Δεν του κανω κακό;

----------


## jk21

να του βαλεις .δεν εχεις προβλημα.πρεπει να το βαλεις  .αν δινεις και σουπιοκοκκαλο (γιατι [εριοριζει ελαφρως την απορροφηση ασβεστιου) στην αυγοτροφη ,εισαι μια χαρα .αλλιως θα πρεπει να δωσεις νυσταμισιν .οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι οκ και ειναι προτιμοτερο να δοκιμασεις αντιμυκητισιακο (που δεν απορροφαται κιολας απο το αιμα )  απο μια αντιβιωση

----------


## cowboysxaris

Αλλα πρότινος λες να βάλω απλά μηλοξυδο; Και σε ολα η μόνο σε αυτό; Επίσης γιατί εγω Δημήτρη πιστεύω ότι με δημιουργισε αυτό το πέσιμο τον πτερον Κ η βιταμίνη αυτή... Vitamix plus που έδινα πριν καμία εβδομάδα.. Γιατί κάτι γράφει αυτή για πτερομα

----------


## jk21

Μονο στο κλουβι που εχεις αυτο το πουλακι .Εκει ειδα υποπτα υγρα στην κουτσουλια ,εκει σου λεω ...

οχι δεν παιζει ρολο η βιταμινη αν δοθηκε σωστα .ακομα και σε υπερδοσολογια μονο αν ξεπερασεις πολυ τα ορια για σημαντικο αριθμο ημερων ,ισως καταπονηθει το συκωτι .δεν ειναι εκει το προβλημα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οκ άρα μόνο στο θυληκο και όχι αλλού, γενικά Δημήτρη ειναι θετικό να τα βάζω ολα μηλοξυδο προληπτικά πχ μια φορά το μήνα;

----------


## jk21

τα λεει εδω ο Στελιος ολα αναλυτικα :

*Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη το έχω κανει ιδι, έβαλα, αν και με φοβισαι το άρθρο εκει που λέει δεν συνίσταται στα θυληκα την περίοδο ανσπαραγωγης, δηλαδή στην δική μου περίπτωση, άρα με αυτά και τα αλλα μάλλον να ξεχάσω για αυτό το μήνα το ζευγαρομα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

αν τρωνε την αυγοτροφη με το σουοπιοκοκκαλο σε επαρκη ποσοτητα δεν ανησυχω .Αν θες για ασφαλεια διελυσε στην αυγοτροφη και καποιο σκευασμα ασβεστιου του εμποριου  .οχι στο νερο γιατι θα αντιδρασουν μεταξυ τους .απο την αλλη αν θες ξεκινα nystamysin απο φαρμακειο 3.75 ml στα 100 νερου για 10 μερες 

το αν θα προχωρησεις ή οχι , θα εξαρτηθει απο το αν η πτεροροια ειναι τυχαια (αρα θα σταματησει συντομα ) ή υπαρχει προβλημα .αν διαπιστωθει οτι το φαρμακο φτιαχνει τις κουτσουλιες ,τοτε ναι θα ειναι ενδειξη μυκητα και θα προχωρησεις αφου ενισχυσεις μετα το πουλι ,τουλαχιστον σε ενα μηνα ,ισως και περισσοτερο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Άρα Δημήτρη αφήνω σήμερα το μηλοξυδο, επιτα αύριο βγάζω το μηλοξυδο και βάζω, nystamysin gia 10 συνεχόμενες μέρες και που και που μέσα στης 10 μέρες κανα μπανακι με μηλοξυδο Κ βλεπουμε

----------


## cowboysxaris

Αυτό το φάρμακο ειναι ασβέστιο; Δεν ξερω τι θεωρείτε καλη ποσότητα, Ταλιμπάν αλλα μέχρι εκει..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Τσιμπαν ήθελα να πω :-)

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις νυσταμισιν ,δεν χρειαζεται μηλοξυδο .αν μπεις σε διαδικασια να βαλεις φαρμακο ,ξεκινα και σημερα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη προληπτικά γίνεται αυτό ε; Ρωτάω γιατί σκευτομαι το ενδεχόμενο αν δεν εχει μυκιτες μήπως του κανό κακο;

----------


## jk21

η συχνη χρηση νυστατινης ,την κανει οχι τοσο ισχυρη σε μελλοντικη χρηση γιατι την συνηθιζουν .δεν εχει αλλες σοβαρες παρενεργειες γιατι δεν απορροφαται απο το αιμα και αποβαλλεται με τις κουτσουλιες .αρκει να δοθει σε νορμαλ ποσοτητα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ενταξη λοιπόν αύριο βγάζω το μηλοξυδο και βάζω το φάρμακο το οποίο πήρα ιδι για κανα 10 μέρες, φάρμακο το αφήνω για 10 μέρες το ίδιο η κάθε μέρα άλλο; Και επιτα τα ξαναλέμε..

----------


## jk21

καθε μερα αλλαγη σαφεστατα !!!!

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μάλιστα!

----------


## cowboysxaris

Καλημερα! Έχω ξεκινήσει με την θεραπεία όπως μου είπες Δημήτρη ξέχασα μέσα σε ολα να σου πω πως μέσα στην εβδομάδα μου είχαν δόση για πρόληψη και έβαλα ένα σκευασμα της εταιρίας tabernil για το σκουλήκι, μήπως αυτό σε βοηθάει καπου

----------


## cowboysxaris

Επίσης αν και αυτό το κανει απο τότε που το πήρα σχεδόν πολλές φορές ακούγεται ένα έντονο τσικ τσικ σαν να εχει κάτι και να μασάει πχ κόκαλο αλλα δεν εχει τίποτα απλα ακούγεται αυτό το τρόφιμο απο μικρό ανοίγω κλείσιμο στο ρανφος.. Τα λέω ολα αυτά πας και βοηθήσω κάπως, και επιτα βοηθηθω..

----------


## jk21

το σκευασμα για σκουληκια δεν επηρεαζει καπου ,απλα το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εχω κανει αγωγη τετοια ποτε στα πουλια μου ..... σκουληκια σε καναρινια για μενα ειναι πολυυυυυυυ χλωμο 


τα αλλα που λες ,απλα μου λενε οτι καλα εκανες και ξεκινησες αγωγη

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ουφφ ισυχασα τωρα... Μακάρι να βελτιωθεί και αυτός ο ήχος και να ειναι απο αυτό.. Και άλλη φώτα δεν ακούω (άσχετο-σχετικό) ποτε

----------


## jk21

> Και άλλη φώτα δεν ακούω (άσχετο-σχετικό) ποτε



....  δεν καταλαβα 


μια περιπτωση για τους ηχους να ειναι ερεθισμος του λαιμου απο τους μυκητες .παιζει μια περιπτωση και για ακαρεα ,αλλα στο 80 % μην πω και παραπανω των περιπτωσεων που εχουν ερθει υποψην μου τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ,ειναι μυκητες  ή κατι που υπηρχε καιρο και συμπτωματικα περασε οταν δινοτανε το φαρμακο για μυκητες (γιατι χωρις διαγνωση μονο εκ του αποτελεσματος βγαζουμε συμπερασματα ,οχι απαραιτητα ασφαλη )

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ναι ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ Δημήτρη, ελπίζω και εγω να ειναι απο τους μυκιτες, και δίνοντας αυτό το φάρμακο να έχουμε αποτέλεσμα Κ στον (ήχο), και στο πτερομα που πεφτη, και να μην ειναι και ακαρι και επιβαρυνω κιαλο το πουλάκι φτάνει.. Μια vitamix μια για το σκουλήκι μια μηλοξυδο, νομίζω παρά πολλά μέσα σε 10 ημέρες... :sad:

----------


## cowboysxaris

Στο καταλαβενομαστε, βάλε καταλαβενω. :-)

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ το κειμενο που εχω σε παραθεση και ειχες αναφερει ,δεν καταλαβα 


το vitamix ειναι πολυβιταμινη και δεν ειναι κατι κακο ,αρκει να δινεται οπως προτεινεται και οχι επιπλεον 
το μηλοξυδο αν ειναι αραφιναριστο βιολογικο ,εκτος της πιθανης αναχαιτισης στην αναπτυξη μυκητιασεων στον προλοβο ,δινει και χρησιμα ενζυμα 
λεβαμιζολη (η ουσια του σκουληκοφαρμακου ) σε  καναρινια  ,ειναι εκτος ειδικων περιπτωσεων ,αχρειαστη

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μάλιστα.. Ελπίζω να είμαι σε καλό δρόμο..

----------


## cowboysxaris

9η και προ τελευτεα μέρα θεραπείας με νυσταμουσυν, αν και είδα πάλι 2 πουπουλακια στον πάτο του κλουβιου, το νήμα παραμένει μέσα και απλα το βάζει στο στόμα της και το ρίχνει κάτω, και η τωρινές κουτσουλιες

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## jk21

ο ηχος που εκανε συνεχιζει να υπαρχει; 

εκτος απο το φαρμακο εδινες και καποια πολυβιταμινη μηπως; 

η τροφη που δινεις εχει μεσα κιτρινα μπισκοτακια; ή δινεις κατι αλλο που μπορει να εχει κιτρινη χρωστικη;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Τον ήχο τον ακούω τωρα μόνο όταν περνει το νήμα στο στόμα, δεν του δίνω πολυβιταμινη, αλλα κάθε μέρα εχει την αυγοτροφη του, και μια μπροκολο μια μαρουλι μια αυγό βραστο, δεν το σταμάτησα απο αυτά..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Επισεις Δημήτρη αν και εγω έτσι το θυμάμαι πάντα, το βλέπεις κάπως (φουσκομενο η χοντρό) ο αρσενικος ειναι πιο λεπτος..

----------


## jk21

ο ηχος λοιπον δεν μας απασχολει πια .αν δινοντας μονο σπορους(οχι μπροκολο ,οχι κατι αλλο προσωρινα ,ουτε αυγο ) και σταματωντας και το φαρμακο την επομενη εχει φυγει και το κιτρινο χρωμα απο τα υγρα της κουτσουλιας ,θα ειμαστε οκ .εκτος αν συνεχιζει με εντεινομενη πτεροροια

----------


## cowboysxaris

ΔΝαι τωρα τελευτεα όσες φορές τουλάχιστον άκουσα εγω και πήγα να δω είχε νήμα στο στόμα, πουπουλα μόνο 2 είδα εγω μέσα στην εβδομάδα, την διατροφή την συνεχειζα για να είμαι και οκ στην προετοιμασία.. Τωρα να την κοψω;  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ναι προσωρινα 1-2 μερες μονο σπορους ,για να δω οτι τα υγρα ειναι οκ .γιατι αν χωρις χορταρικα ή το φαρμακο (που και αυτο μπορει να χρωματιζει ) συνεχιζει να εχει κιτρινο χρωμα ,τοτε κατι κανει τη χολη να εκρινεται υπερβολικα (λοιμωξη ; κατι αλλο; ) και πρεπει να το δουμε σε πρωτη προταιρεοτητα και μετα ειναι το οποιο ζευγαρωμα .Ομως μπορει να ειναι χρωμα απο αυτα που σου λεω και ολα να ειναι οκ

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ενταξη Δημήτρη.. Δίνω και αύριο.. Σταματήσω τα πάντα σ/κ και βλέπουμε την Δευτέρα..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημητρηηη! Είχαμε ραντεβού σήμερα! :-) μετά απο το τέλος της θεραπείας, για δυο 24ωρα μόνο σπόρους.. Οπως μου είπες, το αποτέλεσμα ειναι αυτό... Ταταννν

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Πουπουλα δεν είδα.. Αρκετό νερό μου φάνηκε να καταναλωσε ίσως επειδή τόσες μέρες είχε το φάρμακο δεν ξερω..

----------


## jk21

να δουμε φωτο απο την κοιλια του (να φαινεται το δερμα ) και προς το κεντρο ,για να φαινεται η περιοχη του συκωτιου .Η κιτρινιλα δεν μου αρεσει  .... παραμενει ! δεν εδωσες καμμια πολυβιταμινη... ε;

----------


## cowboysxaris

δεν το εδωσα τιποτα για 2 μερεσ,κ οπωσ μου ειπεσ.. τα μονα ειναι οτι εχοθμε πει ολεσ αυτεσ τισ μερεσ,,, επισεισ εδεινα αυτην την χειροποιτη τροφη πριν απο τισ 2 αυτεσ μερεσ αποχησ... μηπωσ αυτη τπτ... βαζω φωτο...

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Έτσι περίπου όμως μου φενοντε και του αρσενικού..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## jk21

ψαχνω να βρω και γω τι βαφει τις κουτσουλιες ....  ποστ 60 στην μεση και δεξια ...κοκκινο μπισκοτακι .ισως υπαρχουν και αλλα χρωματα .δεν θα σου πω αν θα παρεις αλλη τροφη ή οχι .θα το αποφασισεις στην πορεια .ομως για 2 μερες (περιμενω καθε μερα φωτο ) θα αφαιρεσεις και το παραμικρο απο το μιγμα .Οσο φαινεται δεν ειδα συκωτι πησμενο

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## mitsman

Εγκεφαλικο ο jk και οχι μονο..... εχεις πολυ απο αυτο το μειγμα??????

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ειναι αυτό το βαντιγκραν πως το είπα που πήρα προχθές.. Και ενημέρωσα..

----------


## jk21

να βγαλεις τα κοκκινα ...να βγαλεις τα πρασινα ...να βγαλεις τα κιτρινα .... να βγαλεις και τα στρογγυλα μαυρα (που συμφωνα με παμπαλαιο *μυθο* ,ειναι φουλ στην κιτρινη λουτεινη ) ε τοτε τι θα σου μεινει να βαψει την κουτσουλια ; .....  

βγαλε τα μπισκοτακια εστω μονο και βλεπουμε .... εκτος αν εχεις και κανενα κοσκινο να περναν τα μαυρα σπορακια και να μενουν τα αλλα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δεν έχω.. :sad:  ειναι απο αυτό λες που ειναι κίτρινες οι κουτσουλιες;; Αν ειναι απο αυτό παει στην ευχή την πετάω και τέλος.. Αλλα ειναι απο αυτό;; Και το αρσενικο δεν θα επρεπε τότε να ειναι το ίδιο αφου εχει ίδια τροφή;;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Αυτή ειναι η βαντιγκραν που είπα προχθές ότι πήρα...

----------


## jk21

τα μπισκοτακια εχουν χρωστικη .ποια δεν ξερω .δεν ειναι κακο να βαφουν οι κουτσουλιες απο χρωστικη αφου και με την κανθαξανθινη το ιδιο γινεται .το θεμα ειναι οτι το ειδος της χρωστικης δεν ξερω τι ορια εχει για τον οργανισμο των πουλιων και ποσο τους επιβαρυνει ,αλλα και το οτι τα μπισκοτακια ,δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο τα bakery products που αναφερω εδω 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*δεν μπορω να ξερω τις πρωτες υλες ,αλλα εγω δεν δινω κατι τετοιο στα δικα μου πουλια .Στα δικα του αποφασιζει ο καθενας .Για το μαυρο -καφε στρογγυλο σπορακι εχω μιλησει πολλες φορες ... βαλε στην αναζητηση ρουπσεν ,  rape seed και θα γεμισεις σελιδες .... 

μακαρι να ειναι προσωρινο βαψιμο απο τα μπισκοτα .Με προβληματιζει που ο αρσενικος λες οτι δεν βγαζει ,αλλα κεινος μπορει να μην τρωει ή να τρωει λιγα 

αν δεν ειναι απο αυτα ,τοτε ειναι απο δυσλειτουργια του συκωτιου και υπερκεκρισση χολης .Το τι μπορει να δημιουργησει το προβλημα; απο καποιο μικροβιο ,μεχρι (και κυριως ) η διατροφη ... αν ειναι συκωτι ,τοτε το milkthistle πρεπει να γινει επιλογη σου ...

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δηλαδή να αγοράσω μια τροφη χωρίς κόκκινα κίτρινα πράσινα μπισκότα και χωρίς ρουπσεν;; Επισεις το μόνο σκέτο που έχω αυτήν τη στιγμή να το βάλω 2 24ωρα να δούμε;;

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## jk21

οχι σκετο νιζερ 

βγαλε μονο τα μπισκοτακια και δωσε απο αυτη που εχεις .αν δεν βαριεσαι βγαλε με καποιο σουρωτηρι με μεγαλουτσικη τρυπα και το ρουπσεν .αν οχι ,δεν πειραζει .αυτο που με ενδιαφερει προσωρινα ειναι να μην υπαρχει χρωστικη στην τροφη .ετσι κι αλλιως το κεχρι που εχει η τροφη ,ειναι σε ποσοτητα που δινει περισσοτερη χρωστικη απο οσο δινει το ρουπσεν (να μην βαζω ξανα το λινκ της oropharma ... θα το εχετε πια εμπεδωσει )

----------


## cowboysxaris

Θα προσπαθήσω αν και εχει πολλά τέτοια κομμάτια και μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω..

----------


## cowboysxaris

ΜΠΑ δεν ξεχωρίζει..  :sad:  αύριο νέα τροφή.. :sad:

----------


## cowboysxaris

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ! Η πρώτη μου δουλεια πρωί πρωί ήταν η αγορά νέα τροφής.. Χωρίς μπισκότα βρήκα χωρίς ρουψεν όχι, γιατι έπρεπε να ειναι και κλειστή και κάποια επώνυμη κτλ κτλ οπότε βρήκα μια της vitakraft, αλλα ρουπσεν εχει..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής ειναι αυτές..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## jk21

πιο αχνο το κιτρινο ,αλλα παραμενει ... ας δουμε και στη συνεχεια ...

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Ναμαστε και σήμερα...

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## jk21

επιμενει και εχει και αρκετα ουρα .... 

ή πας σε πτηνιατρο για καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας  (το πιο σωστο για να εχεις κατι σιγουρο )  ή με δεδομενο οτι το νυσταμισιν δεν ελυσε το προβλημα ,δινεις μια αντιβιωση ,μην τυχον καποιο μικροβιο πειραζει νεφρα και συκωτι .αν επιμεινει τοτε milkthistle για το συκωτι

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη γιατρός εδώ που τουλάχιστον να εμπιστεύομαι εγω και να ειναι γνωστής δεν... Αν κατάλαβα καλα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω και με κάτι άλλο εκτός το νυσταμισιν;;  Η κατευθείαν το άλλο που είπες;; Και μια ερώτηση αν το αφήσω τελικός να ηρεμήσει απο αντιβιοσεις και αλλαγές κτλ κτλ υπάρχει περίπτωση να στρώσει ;; Η το χανω;;

----------


## jk21

αν το αφησεις χωρις αντιβιωση ,τοτε πρεπει να δοκιμασεις σιγουρα την περιπτωση επιβαρυμενου συκωτιου με milkthistle nature's plus liquid  γυρω στα 21 ευρω απο e shop φαρμακειο (πιο ευκολη ανευρεση ) στο διαδικτυο .Δεν νομιζω να εχει επιβαρυμενο συκωτι και να επανελθει απο μονο του .εχω ακουσει και για χρηση λακτολοζης με το σκευασσμα dulfolac ,αλλα απλα ακουσει ....

αν ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση τοτε bactrimel σιροπι .

ολα αυτα με δεδομενο οτι δεν θα πας σε πτηνιατρο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Εσυ τι μου πρωτηνεις απο τα δυο;; Μήπως καλητερα με την αντιβιοση;; Θα είμαστε πιο σίγουρη;; Και αν ναι με πιο τροπο χορηγείται ;; Και για πόσο καιρο;; Και επίσης απο τι μπορεί να εχει γίνει αυτό;;

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που θα εκανα ,αν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα ,ηταν να παω στο γιατρο ,οταν και αυτος που καλως ή κακως εμπιστευομαι διαδικτυακα σε θεματα ασθενειας (μη γιατρος ) δεν μπορει να μου πει κατι που να πιστευει (να αποδικνυει ετσι κι αλλιως δεν μπορει ) οτι συμβαινει .Αν δεν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα ,θα δοκιμαζα και την αντιβιωση ,εχοντας παντα στο νου μου ,οτι το πουλακι αυτο αν δεν γινει καλα ,ειμαι ετοιμος να θυσιασω 21 ευρω ,να παρω μετα σκευασμα που βοηθα στην αποτοξινωση του οργανισμου του ,ειτε δωσει αποτελεσματα ειτε οχι .

η αντιβιωση αν το πουλι συμπεριφερεται νορμαλ και πινει κανονικα νερο ,θα δοθει στην ποτιστρα για 6 μερες .για την σιγουρια στην αποτελεσματικοτητα της και στην αιτια δημιουργιας του προβληματος ,δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω υπευθυνα .Οτι κατι συμβαινει ομως στο πουλι και οτι πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει με τον ορθοτερο τροπο ,μπορω να στο πω

----------


## cowboysxaris

Λέω αντί για το σκευάσμα να δώσω την αντιβιοση το ακούω πιο αποτελεσματικό.. ΕΣΥ τι λες;; Το άλλο ειναι στάνταρ ότι πρέπει να χορηγηθη ακομη και μετά την αντιβιοση;;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν περασει με την αντιβιωση ,ειναι νομιζω δεδομενο .αν αντιβιωση και αντιμυκητισιακο δεν κανουν κατι (με την αντιβιωση να εχει και ηπια κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση η συγκεκριμενη ) τοτε ειναι φανερο οτι καποιο οργανικο προβλημα υπαρχει στο συκωτι και το αγκαθι μαριας ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οπότε ξεκιναω να πάρω την αντιβιοση.. (Πως την είπαμε;; Και πως την χορηγω;; Για πόσες μέρες; :winky:  τι ειναι το αγκάθι τις Μαρίας;;

----------


## jk21

bactrimel απο φαρμακειο .παρε και συρριγκα του 1 ml για να ετοιμαζεις τη δοσολογια  .λιγο πιο πανω αναφερω και την αντιβιωση ,αναφερω και τις μερες χορηγησης ... δοσολογια θα σου στειλω σε πμ 
αγκαθι μαριας ειναι ο σπορος απο το οποιον εξαγεται το milkthistle (ειδος γαιδουραγκαθου που εχει την ουσια σιλυμαρινη με σημαντικοτατη ηπατοπροστατευτικη δραση )

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ενταξη λοιπόν.. Για 6 μέρες.. Επίσης ταυτόχρονα μπορω να δίνω το μπροκολο το αυγο κτλ;;

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που η δοσολογια ειναι για ποτιστρα ,δεν πρεπει να παιρνει αλλη σημαντικη πηγη νερου ,αρα τα χορταρικα κομμενα .γιατι θα πινει λιγοτερο νερο .Κανονικα και το αυγο .... αλλα ανα δευτερη μερα να αφηνεις να τρωει λιγο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Το παρατηρώ εδώ και κανα 2λεπτο να ( τσιμπιετε στο λεμο του).. Επίμονα..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Και λίγο το πρόσωπο της στην πατηστρα..

----------


## cowboysxaris



----------


## cowboysxaris

Και 3 φτερακια που δεν ήταν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα../-(

----------


## cowboysxaris

Προ τελευτεα μέρα απο την χορήγηση αντιβιοσης και η κατάσταση ειναι αυτή..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Έχω πάρει την απόφαση ενώ εγω προσπάθησα αρκετά μαζί με τον jk21 και για μέρες ότι το πουλι δεν θα αλλάξει..  :sad:

----------


## jk21

> αν το αφησεις χωρις αντιβιωση ,τοτε πρεπει να δοκιμασεις σιγουρα την περιπτωση επιβαρυμενου συκωτιου με milkthistle nature's plus liquid  γυρω στα 21 ευρω απο e shop φαρμακειο (πιο ευκολη ανευρεση ) στο διαδικτυο .Δεν νομιζω να εχει επιβαρυμενο συκωτι και να επανελθει απο μονο του .εχω ακουσει και για χρηση λακτολοζης με το σκευασσμα dulfolac ,αλλα απλα ακουσει ....
> 
> αν ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση τοτε bactrimel σιροπι .
> 
> ολα αυτα με δεδομενο οτι δεν θα πας σε πτηνιατρο



εμενα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου .δες τι μπορεις να δωσεις για το συκωτι .υπαρχει και μια περιπτωση συστηματικης (προχωρημενης ) μυκητιασης που το νυσταμισιν (νυστατινη ) δεν αρκει και ισως η φλουκοναζολη να εκανε κατι (fungustatine ) αλλα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις πρωτα με milkthistle 

θυμισε μου που μενεις

----------


## cowboysxaris

Θεσσαλονίκη Δημήτρη ..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη αυτό το milk.. Ειναι αντιβιοση; Ειναι για πόσο καιρο; Και μπορούνε να το δώσουμε και σε αλλα πουλακια;; Σαν κάτι καθημερινω;; Αυτό ειναι για την μηκιτιαση η για το συκώτι;  Και αν ειναι απο χρόνια μηκιτιαση;;

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν ειναι αντιβιωση και δεν ειναι φαρμακο χημικο αλλα υδατικο εκχυλισμα αγκαθιου μαριας ,ενος σπορου που περιεχει την ουσια σιλυμαρινη ,η οποια ειναι οτι καλυτερο για προβληματα του συκωτιου


δες εδω
*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*και εδω

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του
*
για συστηματικη μυκητιαση  καταλληλο φαρμακο σαν ουσια ειναι το fungustatine .ειναι καψουλα και θελει διαχωρισμο το περιεχομενο της σε 10 μερη (κατι λιγο δυσκολο ,οπως χωριζουν οι εξαρτημενοι την δοση τους )  και διαλυση καθε μερους καθε μερα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μάλιστα Δημήτρη ... Έχω μπερδεύτη και απογοητευτη ειναι η αλήθεια.. Θα αφήσω λίγο το πουλάκι να ισυχασει γιατι εχει 29 μέρες με φάρμακα.. Και επιτα βλέπουμε..

----------


## jk21

επαναλαμβανω ... δεν ειναι φαρμακο ,ειναι βοηθεια στο να ησυχασει πιο ευκολα το πουλακι !

----------


## cowboysxaris

Αν κατανάλωση δλδ και το αλλα πουλάκι που ειναι οκ, κάποιες φορές δεν υπαρχη πρόβλημα..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Και επίσης βρήκα ότι αυτό το milk.. Ειναι γαιδουραγκαθο ναι ειναι τσουκτερι η τιμή και επισεις ειναι για συκώτι... Αν το πάρω στην μορφή που το βρήκα πιο εύκολα (κλοναρακια) και το βρασω, επιτα ξέρουμε την αναλογία που θα το βάζω;; Η ξέρουμε μόνο για εκείνο το έτοιμο..

----------


## jk21

το αντιθετο !!!! ειδικα καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα που δεχονται χρωστικες ,για μενα επιβαλλεται (μιλαω γενικα )

----------

